# Places to Live South CB or N Murcia



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone.

First of all I have to come clean and tell you that I Jill and I post on other expat forums. I hope that is ok. Some of you will know us already.

We will be making our 3rd visit to Spain later this year in our continuing quest to find a place to retire to in Autumn 2012.

We will be flying into San Javier and will be doing a two week tour of Southern Costa Blanca & Northern Murcia. We will visit as many towns and villages along the coast and selected more inland places.

If any of you live in this area will you please let us know where abouts and list a few good points and any drawbacks that you have found since living there. 

Our complete wish list in no sort of priority (and we don't expect to get everything) is as follows.

Be within walking distance of the sea, up to an hour is ok.

At least a few shops, supermarkets, banks, farmacias and restaurants nearby (walking distance) and open all year.

Regular public transport

Fairly flat for walking when we are too old to drive.

Good mix of nationalities as residents.

Preferably somewhere that is not a ghost town in winter.

Somewhere with opportunites for long walks beside the sea, promenade or cliffs.

Looking forward to hearing from you

Steve & Jill


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> First of all I have to come clean and tell you that I Jill and I post on other expat forums. I hope that is ok. Some of you will know us already.
> 
> ...


welcome 

I do believe we've met before


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Do you mean "met" literally i.e. at CC last month ? If so it was a very good meet thank you. 

We did wonder when we saw your handle. Are there any other acquaintances here?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stevesainty said:


> Do you mean "met" literally i.e. at CC last month ? If so it was a very good meet thank you.
> 
> We did wonder when we saw your handle. Are there any other acquaintances here?


yes, literally

there are a few posters you might recognise ,but I don't think you've _actually_ met them











one of them was quite put out for not being invited to the 'party'..............


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes, literally
> 
> there are a few posters you might recognise ,but I don't think you've _actually_ met them
> 
> ...


Ah yes, think we've worked out the user name of that person on this forum. The cheek of it, blaming us. 

We didn't "not invite", the person didn't take up any invitations and apparently doesn't frequent the place we thought we were most likely to find them.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

We're moving to Santiago De La Ribera next month, comes under San Javier. We also looked at El Algar and Los Alcazares, the latter apparently bulges to bursting point in the summer but is still a pretty vibrant place year round.
Certainly plenty of restaurants etc and nice places to walk/cycle around that area. Can't really say too much more but gimme 3 weeks and I'll be finding out


----------



## Tency (Jun 9, 2010)

stevesainty said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> First of all I have to come clean and tell you that I Jill and I post on other expat forums. I hope that is ok. Some of you will know us already.
> 
> ...


I think Nerja might be to your liking since it is has beaches, cafes, restaurants, etc. It is flatter than where I am in Frigiliana. Has bus transport, and just as important Clinica Sta. Cecilia with physicians from the UK and US. Within an hour to Malaga airport.
Other options might be Playa del Arroyo de la Miel, Estepona, or Torremolinos.
You might want to focus on specific activities. Marbella also has a great international hospital.
Hope this helps,
10C


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

When you say Southern CB, how far North are you willing to look?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bristolbrett said:


> When you say Southern CB, how far North are you willing to look?


I happen to know that they have already looked at least as far north as Oliva - which of course is Northern CB


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you to the few who have replied so far. 

I hope that there are some more residents who like their area enough to tell us a bit about it. Otherwise we will have only our impressions from our next visit which may well be based on false premises; ie we viewed them on a bad day and not how they are normally.

The places we have on our list to visit (amongst quite a few others) are

Lo Pagan/San Pedro Del Pinatar
Santiago De La Ribera
Los Alcazares
Torre de la Horadada

as all these places seem to have beachside promenades and have a good infrastructure with housing stock within our budget.

Any hidden sewage farms or nuclear waste dump sites that we should know about?


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

Can tell you more about Santiago De La Ribera in 3 weeks time


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

MacRov said:


> Can tell you more about Santiago De La Ribera in 3 weeks time


 We are so jealous, we can't do the move for over a year. Please keep us informed on your progress.

BTW how and why did you choose SDLR?

Steve & Jill


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

well...it was as simple as
me offshore 1 crappy horrible cold wet day in October last year "hey wifey, fancy moving to Spain" & she said "Aye, why the hell no"
So, once the hard bit was done it was where do we go.
A look around a few spanish property sites at anything within our budget led us to looking at El Algar (which is 10mins south of SDLR) and we got in touch with the agent of the property we were looking at.
Didnt love the house so he passed us on to his friends who were also agents and they took us to Los Alcazares and SDLR. As soon as we got to the house it was pretty much a done deal.
We were over in April this year and the wife n kids fly down on the 17th of July and I'm driving down and should get there around the 19th I think.

It really was as simple and badly researched as that hahahaaha but we loved the place, we stayed in San Pedro Del Pinatar when we were over (which is right next to SDLR) and just wandered around and hired bikes n puttered around. We just loved the place and cannot wait for July


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Good for you. We hope you will be very happy with your new home. We may be round to visit later this year!


----------

